# Linuxsir怎么上不去了？

## kohno

都两天了，似乎只是海外的受影响啊。  :Sad: 

----------

## kohno

找了个国内的代理，终于能上了，真要命！  :Confused: 

----------

## akar

Oh?

i see, now i use proxy

218.98.38.70  	8080

Thank you.

 :Smile: 

----------

